# turbo or supercharger?



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

ok ok, here is my big question, turbo or supercharger? right now I'm in the procces of selling my bmw so i can make money tu fix up my maxima and the major upgrade I want to do is to supercharge or turbocharge my maxima.
I was looking at the Stillen supercharger but sounds more like Stiller, $3700 plus tax and shipping for only 80HP.

then I was looking at turbokits.com and saw two turbo kits for the maxima
http://www.turbokits.com/maxima_turbo_kits.html

so what do you think? want will be better? stillen, TSI or PFI ??

also my friend told me that the SC will be better cause i have auto trans.
but I love that turbo sound.

thanks for your help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You really should do a 5-spd swap if you are really worried about results. I agree with your friend though, s/c works better with auto in my opinion.


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah.... I wish I had 5 speed, the thing is that my girl use my maxima sometimes, she hates to drive her xterra cause she thinks is too big.
The thing is that I dont care alot about the results, I dont race my car alot, no street racing sometime I take it to a 1/4 track down in baja mexico but that like every 2 months, I dont use my maxima alot since my college is not that far and I work at home doing security websites for a company here in San Diego.
I just want a little boost that can handle my car safetly, the more i can spend in a turbo kit is $4500-$5000.

do you know any websites where i can take a look at the turbo kits? also which is the best turbo kit for the maxima??

thankd for your help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

If you're looking for low and SAFE boost then go with Supercharger. I would look at the following link on Maxima.org for _any_ further info. There is only one guy I know of on these forums (seximagtr) that has a PFI Turbo kit but he isn't on as much here.

Link: http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll give it to you like this. Just because you can pay for the boost does NOT mean you should unless you have a steady source of income to pay for the money pit it brings along with it. With the budget you mention - you're not going to be turboing. I've spent roughly 10 grand this summer getting my maxima to where it is now. 

If you go with a used supercharger route - you can pick up a complete setup for under 3 grand which leaves you a good buffer to pay for the extraneous parts you will need.


Oh and btw, live and learn - don't boost with an auto maxima UNLESS you get a built auto tranny ($2000+) Do the 5spd swap first. My auto with 11 lbs boost didnt feel much faster than my car with 5spd swap in the first several gears. Then when i boosted with the 5spd - it was a ridiculous change... night and day....


----------



## igobuk (Oct 6, 2004)

Check out the link below. It has some useful information on different upgrades including superchargers and turbos and their respective benefits, drawbacks and possible problems. May help you make a better decision.

http://maxmods.dyndns.org/index.php?MaximaPerformance


----------

